# JSF & FileDialog



## harl3kin (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastel mir gerade eine Web-Applikation mit JSF zusammen. Von einer faces Seite will ich nun den "Save as..." Dialog mittels der Klasse FileDialog aufrufen. Der Konstrukter dieser Klasse erwartet jedoch die Angabe eines parent Frames. Wie soll ich nun vorgehen, da mein parent Frame ja die JSF Seite ist?


Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

das geht nicht

der FileDialog würde ja auf dem Server ausgeführt und nicht beim Client

hat doch jeder selber im Browser, ist völlig überflüssig


----------



## harl3kin (19. Jan 2006)

Ok...da hast du recht. So wirds nicht gehen. Aber ich brauch den Dialog trotzdem explizit. 
Ich will den Inhalt der Faces-Seite in csv-Format konvertieren, so dass jeder sich dieses csv-File lokal speichern kann.
Gibts von JSF irgendein Tag, das mir einen "Speichern-Dialog" aufruft?


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

nein, setz den HTTP content type Header auf irgendwas "unbekanntes" und schon kommt der Speichern-Dialog


----------

